# Majority Rules! What is your favorite/main speedcube?



## vincent80000 (Aug 23, 2011)

So, there has been lots of talk about the "best cube", or the "most popular" cube. So, What is the best cube?


----------



## Godmil (Aug 23, 2011)

There is no 'best' because some people prefer the feel of some cubes over others. When the top two were the AV and F2 there was a definite split between those who wanted a smooth vs. clicky feel.
Currently it's pretty safe to say the Dayan mechanism is just better than the old style mechs... but if you prefer the feel of the GuHong, LingYun or ZhanChi, again comes down to personal preference.
I'd hazard a guess that the most popular cube is the GuHong.

Edit: Oops sorry, I forgot you asked what peoples favourite was. Mine is my Lubix Ultimate GuHong. But I haven't tried the ZhanChi yet.


----------



## cycle (Aug 23, 2011)

most popular is rubik's storebought?

my fav is a white lingyun with lubix torpedoes.
waiting for my lingyun v2...ask me in 2 weeks again about that lol...


----------



## Godmil (Aug 23, 2011)

cycle said:


> most popular is rubik's storebought?


 
Haha, yes, of course.  But for speedcubers who have access to other cubes...


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, I'm sticking forever with the Guhong. It feels a lot better than the Zhanchi, and it pops less.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, and if you're wondering, I accidently clicked on the Zhanchi. LOL


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 23, 2011)

my main is a rubiks brand cube, modded and stuff, maybe because its the only cube ive tried but it feels smooth and cuts corners, pretty sure its not the best tho


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 23, 2011)

Guhong, edges modded to fit Lunhui torpedoes, 48-point edge mod, V-cube 5 corner mod, bumps on corner bottoms sanded, edges of centre pieces sanded, very broken in for gummier feel.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 23, 2011)

If people honestly think Dayan cubes are the best, well I weep for humanity. I admit, I have a Dayan cube, but I hate it when cubers used to say to me "you still use an Alpha V?".


----------



## Verack (Aug 23, 2011)

Currently my only speedcubes are a F-2 and a A-V (with hayan mod). The F-2 is the best one. I've tried some of my friends Dayans (GuHong and Lingyun) and I must say that the GuHong didn't feel as good I I'd hoped and the Lingyun just pops all the time. I'll get a ZhanChi in a few weeks and I will most likely be using it as my main cube then.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

its kind of weird because while the zhanchi is an extremely good cube sometimes your just more in the mood for a guhong. and sheng en and alpha cubes are too crispy


----------



## Erzz (Aug 23, 2011)

mf8 legend with Memory and V-5 corner mods. Was Lubix lubed when I got it, not sure if it still is. Second would be Alpha-V with Memory mod, third is GuHong with 48 point edge mod.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it is a Zhanchi, because Feliks broke the world record with it.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Modded Zhanchi+torpedoes seems to send it to the top.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Zhanchi by far for me.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 23, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> I think it is a Zhanchi, because Feliks broke the world record with it.


 
If he went back to his Guhong and broke the WR with it, what would you say then?


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

ultimate lubix guhong (got off lubixcubes) its freakin beast


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

That was what I was thinking


----------



## baseball-chicago (Aug 24, 2011)

Dayan Lingyun


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2011)

storebought.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm currently using my GuHong because my F-II is coreless. I like both.


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

I truly can not choose between the Guhong, Linyun, Lunhui, and Zhanchi. They are all just as good in my opinion. They all have perks and they all have flaws.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 24, 2011)

Dayan zhanchi without torpedos.


----------



## Samania (Aug 24, 2011)

FII, I haven't tried any Dayan cubes yet ):


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 24, 2011)

Elite, MF8 sq1


----------



## slimjamin (Aug 24, 2011)

GuHong with Lubix edge mods, cept I did them myself. Goes aight.

Zhanchi is alright but I feel like it's my fault I haven't unlocked it's full potential yet. I reckon it's a cube that once you get everything perfect for your style, it will perform really well. It's faster than the GuHong but doesn't cut as well, I find. Need to perfect tensions.

Currently waiting on a Lubix Fusion, and maybe thinking of trying out the LingYun and LunHui. Thoughts?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 24, 2011)

Izovire's Godly GuHong (voted GuHong).

Close second is the Zhanchi. I haven't even tensioned it to my likings yet and it's better than any of my others.


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the rubiks electronic cube is pro. No lock ups


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

I say the Ultimate GuHong (I have 3)

I have a Lubix Ultimate, an Ultimate that I traded with a guy that works for Lubix, and one I personally modded myself. Best cubes ever.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 24, 2011)

Lubix ZhanChi. Cleaned it out (there was *way* too much lubix in there.) Then sprayed with CRC.

Just behind it is my GuHong. I put screws in as anchors, and it worked quite well.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2011)

I say ZhanChi. Therefore Majority rules, I win.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

I use Lunhui. But, I don't practice 3x3.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 24, 2011)

No love for the LingYun. D:


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a GuHong with the Elite mod, and torpedos


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

ZhanChi unmodded, my GuHong is just way to gummy for my liking. And any other cube just locks up way to much (Thanks Dayan).


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Zhanchi and GuHong tied, 
GuHong mods: 48 point edge mod, V-5 Edge mod, C4U core, corners sanded down, edges sanded down, centers sanded down, lubix torpedoes w/ mod, center cap mod (scrape off excess plastic
Zhanchi mod: 48 point edge mod
69th post,


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the Lubix Zhanchi


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't get how Mufang Fusion, C3, and mf8 legend are all option but you left out lingyun and lunhui. Aside from in general being way better, they are also more popular. C3? Come on. Also Haiyan Memory is just a modded AV so you are repeating yourself.

That being said, I'd have to go with my lunhui back when it was new. All Dayan cubes are miles ahead of everything imo though.


----------



## jonlin (Sep 11, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> I think it is a Zhanchi, because Feliks broke the world record with it.


 
I'm starting to think the only reason everybody likes the zhanchi is because Faz got 5.66 with it.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm starting to think that you are quite wrong.


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

jonlin said:


> I'm starting to think the only reason everybody likes the zhanchi is because Faz got 5.66 with it.


 
You should try the cube first.


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 11, 2011)

jonlin said:


> I'm starting to think the only reason everybody likes the zhanchi is because Faz got 5.66 with it.


 
You make an interesting argument, sir. Now, if I may present a rebuttal: No.


----------



## radmin (Sep 12, 2011)

I vote lingyun with torpedoes. I have a ling yun II but its still too new.


----------



## Rey hando (Sep 12, 2011)

Dayan Guhong Fusion, always my favorite


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 12, 2011)

ZangChi unmodded. As for 'because Faz broke the WR', just no.
I have all the Dayan's, I love them all but the ZangChi is easily ahead of the pack.


----------

